# limits: NO: No such file or directory - 12.0-RELEASE Bug



## Datapanic (Dec 14, 2018)

Here's one of the links: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=225657  Yes I know that bug is fixed, but it is what I am getting now.

On a new 12.0-RELEASE install, I installed databases/percona57-server.  When I started it up with service mysql-server onestart, I got an error:

`limits: NO: No such file or directory`

This has something to do with a new rcvar to set limits() on a program but apparently it doesn't work for at least mysql* and the clones.  The fix is to add something like `mysql_limits=""` in /etc/rc.conf for the affected program.  the default of `mysql_limits="NO"` does not work....

I'm pressing on with upgrading 11.2-RELEASE systems as well as doing fresh installs on my 40+ servers, but doing it cautiously and wondering if there will be an 11.3-RELEASE ahead


----------



## Barney (Sep 30, 2019)

Any more info on this? Same problem with beta2


----------

